#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 笨蛋也來報到囉........!!

## 黃色笨蛋

各位狼之樂園的大大安ㄚ
在下是新生小犢
還望各位大大多照顧囉^^~
嚀嚀~~  :Wink:

----------


## 蝕狼

歡迎你的到來阿~>W<

我日日夜夜  盼著你的到來~

不要再搞錯名稱拉~

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

歡迎=ˇ= (遞茶  :請用:  

要注意注音文喔 不要使用..=ˇ=

歡迎你，笨蛋~(囧 好像在罵...

----------


## 白袍狐仙

喔喔，歡迎耶~

只不過一定要叫這個名字嗎?
請狼王改一下名字也不是很麻煩吧...

沒關係(推眼鏡)...讓貧道來好好招待你!!

飛天水螲吸到飽~
(逃)

----------


## 敬三郎

:疑問:  奇怪你怎麼會想取這個名子呢......(這句因該不算版聊吧.˙  ˙")
畢竟這樣叫的確很怪.....
歡迎你加入狼版喔^  ^~(灑花)

----------


## 夜月之狼

歡迎來到樂園！

請問這位如何稱呼？Orz\

嗯嗯，注音文的問題要注意，

版龜也要遵守哦！

那，祝你在樂園愉快囉！

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

歡迎來狼之樂園~
彼此~
請多指教吧~黃先生~(我不喜歡罵會傷人)

ps:建議你改很不錯的名字比較好,不能取奇怪的名字

----------


## 萬獅

這名字令我想到魔法老師的笨蛋戰隊的黃色笨蛋XD
歡迎你加入啊~

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

應該有其他顏色的笨蛋吧￣▽￣???
關於類似於黃先生這樣的ID讓我赫然聯想到魔法老師
裡面女生組成的顏色笨蛋探險隊‥‥@@"

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

謝謝各位
注音文以後會注意的  真是抱歉喔

各位不用叫我黃先生 我反而覺得怪怪的......
請叫我笨蛋或黃色笨蛋就行了喔 
(這個名字應該不會很奇怪吧??)
謝謝各位囉!!

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

> 謝謝各位
> 注音文以後會注意的  真是抱歉喔
> 
> 各位不用叫我黃先生 我反而覺得怪怪的......
> 請叫我笨蛋或黃色笨蛋就行了喔 
> (這個名字應該不會很奇怪吧??)
> 謝謝各位囉!!


可不行的~我習慣叫先生或少年
不然你為何你自己是笨蛋?
大家不知你為何取這樣的名字(一定有別的原因...)

----------


## 犽太

呵呵~歡迎加入狼之樂園~ 

假如要導遊的話~ 

請先說一聲~ 

本龍會算您會員價的~

----------

